

Ask HN: Ideas for an Unemployed Architect? - Goladus

Architects study and practice design, and often have strong technical skills even if not specifically related to programming or web design.  It would seem these skills should be somewhat transferrable to other domains.
======
loumf
Presuming you are a architect of buildings, not software and want ideas for
getting into software.

Given skills you already have, you could probably do QA, documentation or
support at a company that makes architecture software. Once there you could
learn other skills, like UX design or find ways to add value with your
understanding of aesthetic design.

Not sure what part of the country you're in -- so hard to make concrete
suggestions for companies like that, but there are many if you expand what
"Architecture software" means. I sometimes see this sector called AEC

<http://www.aecinfo.com/>

~~~
Goladus
Right, I mean building architects. (Some of whom get rather upset that
computer tech companies use the term.)

I'm not a building architect myself, I have a computer science background. But
I have several architect friends (in and around Boston, MA) and very few have
had work since August, 2008.

